# does drinking go hand in hand with reefing



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Discuss....

I'm pretty wasted right now eating cheetos and just wanted to know what everyone thought. 

Just so you know, I can still type pretty well up until 15 beers.....

I think i'm at 9....but I lost count.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not a reefer but I would think as long as your not planning on fiddling with anything you should be good to go. Just stay back 6ft doe so in case you fall over. 

Hell have one for me.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I've heard of vodka dosing


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

planter said:


> I'm not a reefer but I would think as long as your not planning on fiddling with anything you should be good to go. Just stay back 6ft doe so in case you fall over.
> 
> Hell have one for me.


I can totally tell that you're not a reefer by the idea of not drinking while fiddling with electricity or possibly a pissed off clownfish when drunk.

There's nothing better than having a few drinks then sitting back and watching your tank!!!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Does having a beer whilst reading an aquarium forum count?

Even if I don't currently own a single aquarium?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, of course it does.
And on a side note, if and when you get a new tank just bring a few beers over to my place and you can exchange them for frags and such...The barter system is alive and well in my house.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I'll drink to that! 

Cheers!


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a good question. I think more research into this subject is in order D). I cannot in good faith, leave this question unanswered.

I plan on doing some plumbing of PVC pipes for my tank. If I can do this without:
A) permanently glueing my hands together.
B) start thinking I that I play music like the "BLUE MAN GROUP".
or
C) gluing together bits of pipes that when I sober up can't figure out what I built 

Then I could be confident to say that it is a good idea.

REMEMBER: SOMETIMES ALCOHOL IS A SOLUTION (scientifically speaking).


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Every time I start drinking a new fish tank shows up........

Thankfully, the stores are not licensed.

Although I really wish Dave at Big Show will get his beer fridge going......

Ok, maybe it's good he doesn't.

Hold that thought. It's 1:00 and I'm still drinking coffee. Whew! No new fish tanks today!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Although I really wish Dave at Big Show will get his beer fridge going......


You and me both!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Altcharacter has "tapped" into something here - I'm still not sure if it's good or bad yet !


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ROFL. At first glance I read this thread title as "does shrinking go in hand with reefing" &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;nd I'm not even drinking &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Shrinkage ?


----------

